# MCACC issues



## Bus_Boy (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I have a Pioneer SCLX71, i have been using it fine until today for the first time I thought I'd try the MCACC out. It went through all the stages, all test tones ect, and then finished. After that there was no sound coming out. 

Have been trying to run MCACC again, but the test tones will not play, it doesn't pick up the mic either, i can skip the mic setting, or just make a noise near the mic, but after that i can't go any further because it comes up with an error for all the speakers. 

I've tried the master reset and nothing changed. Going out of MCACC and turning all eq off there's still no sound from any of the speakers. If i put my ear real close you can hear background hum / hiss etc so they are definitely connected properly. I've also connected the speakers to another amp to check and they are all fine. 

Does anyone have any suggestions? Also it might be worth adding that the amp still works in pure direct mode....


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry, but no worthwhile DIY ideas.
I would try Pioneer tech support on this one.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree. I think that based on the behavior, that something is really wrong if a reset didn't fix it.

Probably do need to call support..


----------



## Bus_Boy (Dec 15, 2011)

Called tech support, other than master reset they weren't able to help. Local service centre is closed for holidays, looks like i'll have to wait for a while. I'm going to try using the pre-outs to another amp, and see if the dsp boards are working.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

So it was working fine until you went through MCACC?


----------



## Bus_Boy (Dec 15, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> So it was working fine until you went through MCACC?


Yep was working no worries it was great.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Did it somehow switch off the speakers ?? Press speaker ON / OFF ??

If that doesn't work and you have disconnected the MIC ?? Try spraying a COMPRESSED AIR into the MIC INPUT ...MAKE SURE the unit is powered OFF ....


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have read that the headphone jack on Denon AVRs can get dusty and cause the speakers to become staticky or turn off without putting the AVR in headphone mode.
It's easy to insert a headphone plug a few times to see if this might be happening in this case.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I like the compressed air tip. Maybe fight with a toothpick too.

Somehow the fact that it worked before running MCACC - just makes me think there is something weird like the jack.


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

Try running the auto setup again with the mic.


----------



## Bus_Boy (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok i've tried the headphone socket, you can hear the amp click on and off each time, i've also gone over the whole unit with compressed air, including the mic input. Did another master reset, still no good. All speakers come up as an error, and there is a very loud high pitched screeching coming from the speakers.

The strange thing is the amp still works fine in pure direct, it's the surround sound modes, and MCACC that are no longer working, so part or all of the amp section is still working Very confusing.


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

The last thing would be to unplug all the connections and power cord. Then wait say over night and plug it back in. 
I believe that the receiver needs repair though. 
I recommend the last step I mentioned because if you send it in to them for repair, it will be off for a few days before they get to repairing it. And if this fixes the problem, they will most likely just ship it back saying that they couldn't find a problem.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

If you try unplugging it it... Hold down the power butting for 5 seconds to purge the system.

I must say, though, sounds like something is wrong with the unit... Bummer. :-(


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

It's better he finds out now than when it's not under warranty .


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yup. Hopefully it was purchased from an authorized retailer... Pioneer is pretty strict about that.


----------

